# Grill/griddle From Costco



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I got a Grill/Griddle from Costco and used it for the first time this weekend on the outside stove. It worked really well. One side has a flat griddle for pancakes, eggs, etc and the other side has a grill. It fits nicely across the 2 burners.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...topnav=&s=1


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And you didn't melt the handles of your stove! You're a lucky dawg


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Actually it started to bubble up the sticker under the knobs a little. I angled it so it was not too far over the knobs The knobs are in a bad place. Over time it probably will melt them though. I wonder if you can pop them off while you are cooking.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Does this Costco griddle hang over the knobs or just come really close...I'm wondering what the clearance distance is? It says that it is 10" in width. Just wondering if a smaller/narrower pan would still melt stuff or not


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Weber Q 200 grill and bought this griddle:

Weber Griddle

Since we always take the Weber with us, I figured it was the logical choice for a griddle.

I am looking forward to test driving the griddle at Topsail in a couple weeks!

Dan


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Does this Costco griddle hang over the knobs or just come really close...I'm wondering what the clearance distance is? It says that it is 10" in width. Just wondering if a smaller/narrower pan would still melt stuff or not


It barely went over the knob on the left. If I would have closed the wind guard it probably would have been better. I think it will work for me.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Another FYI, it is only around 15 dollars in the store.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jtbmoore said:


> Another FYI, it is only around 15 dollars in the store.


That price sounds like it just might be worth the risk of putting a couple of cooktop knobs in harm's way


----------

